# Berks bbq bash w/ pictures



## chris1237 (May 29, 2007)

On July 13 and 14 the is going to be a mid atlantic bbq association competion at www.bluefallsgrove.com in Leesport PA. To reserve a spot you need to contact Tom Christine 215-603-2508 or at smokendude@comcast.net . I am planing to do this cookoff I was woundering if anybody else was.

Chris


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 2, 2007)

It is only a few weeks away. Anbody else plan on compeating? Should be a good time. They even plan to have a weiner dog race.

You can find more info here now
http://www.frankreading.com/extra/extra12.shtml

Chris


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 2, 2007)

Wish I could go Chris.  Working that weekend.  Good luck to you and dont forget the pics.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 9, 2007)

good luck Chris, and like Bill said, don't forget the pics!


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm stopping by on Sat, Chris. Whats the name of your team...I'll say hello.
Billing says open at 11am...I can roam around before that, Right?


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 11, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> I'm stopping by on Sat, Chris. Whats the name of your team...I'll say hello.
> Billing says open at 11am...I can roam around before that, Right?



My team name is Pigs by the Moon BBQ. Guys Ill make sure to take plenty of pic.

Chris


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 11, 2007)

Forgot to add that they still need certifed judges. If you are interested try emailing or calling tom.

Chris


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 15, 2007)

We had a great time. Everything went smoothly for the most part. This was our second comp it seemed to go easier than our last one.Our neighbors were great. We won first in pork out of 16 teams.  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif] All of the other catagories did not do so well. I felt the chicken and ribs were some of the best I have ever done. So I plan on doing something very similar for new holland. I the judges score it like crap there then I plan on making some changes. The brisket could have been better though. 

Here are a few pics
Pictures

Cannot wait till new holland
Chris


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Welldone!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 15, 2007)

bad link.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 15, 2007)

I works for me but give this one a try

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... g0n3t&Ux=1


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 15, 2007)

Chris, that is fantastic.  GREAT pics.  I still find it fasinating that a young man is so interested in this sport and the world of Q and cooking.  You keep this up and you will be a national champ in no time.  LOVE the turn in pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 15, 2007)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> We had a great time. Everything went smoothly for the most part. This was our second comp it seemed to go easier than our last one.Our neighbors were great. *We won first in pork out of 16 teams*.  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif] All of the other catagories did not do so well. I felt the chicken and ribs were some of the best I have ever done. So I plan on doing something very similar for new holland. I the judges score it like crap there then I plan on making some changes. The brisket could have been better though.
> 
> Here are a few pics
> Pictures
> ...




You did not!  No way!!!  Congrats on your first first place!!!!!!!!! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Way to go...1st place...great job...did you feet touch the ground on the walk to get your trophy


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the complements guys!  

Witt, I hoped up a little when I found out that I won.


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrads Chris. I spoke with you Sat am....(you told me about the weld problems). Your ribs looked great, nice finish on them. 
I would like to have judged there, but scheduling has me screwed up...same with New Holland. Will have next years calendar squared away with correct priorities.
Sounds like you had fun and are jacked for New Holland. That's a beautiful thing.


----------



## knine (Jul 17, 2007)

that is great man . 1st place in pork . 

bet some of the older guys were  :scratch with a young man like you winning .


----------



## DaleP (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice trophy. I hope you win many more in the future.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 19, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> Congrads Chris. I spoke with you Sat am....(you told me about the weld problems). Your ribs looked great, nice finish on them.
> I would like to have judged there, but scheduling has me screwed up...same with New Holland. Will have next years calendar squared away with correct priorities.
> Sounds like you had fun and are jacked for New Holland. That's a beautiful thing.



Rag it was great talking with you. If you come down to new holland make sure you stop by and say hi.

Chris


----------

